# Television Show Coming to Film in New Zealand-Wants to Feature Expats



## waterparks

Hello!

My name is Brittany Schoede and I work as an Associate Producer for a brand new Travel Channel show called "RIDE-iculous." The show travels internationally featuring awesome rides.

My job is casting a great group of 3-4 good-looking, fun-loving, outgoing, energetic and enthusiastic friends to be featured riding the rides. 

We are filming:
-Near Wellington on the 16th- we need 3 friends/cast members for this ride
-In Queenstown on the 20th- we need 4 friends/cast members for this ride
-In Queenstown on the 22nd-we need 3 to 4 friends/cast members for this ride

Each filming day will consist of the group being filmed riding their ride multiple times, interacting with each other, interviewed about their experience and having a great time!

We only cast in groups, so individuals interested should find their best-looking, most outgoing friends to join them- a great mix of guys and girls gives groups the best chance of being chosen by the Network. Everyone in the group must be good-looking, speak english well, outgoing, energetic, must be at least 21 years old and able to be at the filming location for the entire day.

We can offer each person $50 for their participation, reimbursement for their gas getting to and from the filming location, and food and drinks throughout the day. Depending on the travel time, we might be able to work out a hotel room to accommodate the cast members. 

Would you or anyone you know be interested, available and excited about this fun opportunity-on any of the filming days? 

Those interested in knowing what rides we are featuring and also being featured on the show, please post on this thread.


Thanks!


----------

